# Ofa #



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if parents of puppy only have OFA # for hips can you assume that the elbows failed?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

No but I thought when they did hips they rated elbows as well? I wouldn't assume they failed and instead ask if they were surveyed, what the results were, and ask where you can see this in print like with the hips


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No... they might have only tested or sent in x-rays for hips.

If they tested for elbows and failed, the results would be on the website. Chances are if the elbows were x-rayed and looked really bad, they most likely wouldn't have even sent them in.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hips and elbows are two separate x-rays and two separate fees. Some people only pay for hips.


----------



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

I am no expert but I did not think ofa will show fail if the breeder does not want, like I said I may be wrong


----------



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay, I quess I was wrong just thought if some one did hips they would do elbows. Thanks everyone


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Minicus said:


> I am no expert but I did not think ofa will show fail if the breeder does not want, like I said I may be wrong


Here's one for example... no particular dog, just a random one I found. Fair hips, but bad elbows.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

The OFA will post the results of whatever is sent in. 



Minicus said:


> Okay, I quess I was wrong just thought if some one did hips they would do elbows. Thanks everyone


They SHOULD do both hips and elbows.. doesn't mean they all do. The more things they x-ray, the higher the vet bill is.


----------



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Lucy,thanks for the info learn something every day. It was kind of funny breeder said dog was ofa certified Hips & Elbows seemed a bit strange when there was no number for elbows...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Elbows get a number but the rating is either Normal or not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If they do not pass, the breeder does not have to have them displayed. Still, some breeders only do hips.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Minicus said:


> Hello Lucy,thanks for the info learn something every day. It was kind of funny breeder said dog was ofa certified Hips & Elbows seemed a bit strange when there was no number for elbows...


If they said the elbows were certified, just ask by whom and for some kind of registration number.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As Selzer says, OFA ONLY posts passing grades for hips and elbows unless released to do so. I would ask the breeder. If it is an older dog they may not have done him/her. The SV only recently required elbow ratings on dog for breeding so not all breeders here did them and many still don't.


----------

